

Modern humans emerged thanks to the disappearance of elephants - sep
http://www.jpost.com/Sci-Tech/Article.aspx?id=249041

======
JoeAltmaier
How can the disappearance and the emergence of Homo Erectus be separated?
Cause and effect remain unclear. Perhaps its the new Homo Erectus, with its
big brain, hunted elephannts to near extinction.

